# Video card fan, cheap replacement



## Trotter_650 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi, I have a old desktop pushing 7 years old now. I still use it a fair amount and recently the fan on my video card has been incredibly noisy. I'm thinking of replacing the computer in the near future but until then I kinda want a quick cheap fix. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if it'd work to just take a case fan and mount it above or below the graphics card, blowing air onto it and then just disconnect the fan attached to the video card? Thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it would have to be below and it really depends on your video card. it definitely could work though


----------

